# Well, i'm outta here.



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

.....

Good luck with sorting this one out boys and girls.

Have fun.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm sure the problem will be sorted very soon


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Don't go m8, normal service will resume


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Maybe the problem isn't what you think big dog

If stink, loz, spandex and their crew would just leave me alone it would all be peace around here

If I do get banned, I wont go down without a fight, I have done nothing wrong this time

Just look at the I am sad post, I havnt said anything to anybody and there are pages and pages of abuse directed towards me


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Happiness is.....

This post was made by *Demessiah* who is currently on your ignore list.

As I said the clock is ticking its just a matter of time some people just can't help themselves. :wink:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

STTink said:


> .....
> 
> Good luck with sorting this one out boys and girls.
> 
> Have fun.


STTink just for you -


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

jamman said:


> Happiness is.....
> 
> This post was made by *Demessiah* who is currently on your ignore list.
> 
> As I said the clock is ticking its just a matter of time some people just can't help themselves. :wink:


+1 to that. If enough of us do it he'll be talking to himself [smiley=argue.gif] 
Hopefully then he'll bugger off somewhere else.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

OeTT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Happiness is.....
> ...


Admin have the ability to alter someone's nick I understand lol, if asked wonder what it could be altered to?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Oooh... sorry to butt in mate, im thinking of changing mine to - *Lord Biggley-Snetterton Balmoral Corkgripper welding gauntlet Von Handlebar Junior II*

Its kinda catchy dont you think.... what was the question?


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Demessiah, I have acted the way I did because of the posts you have made on threads. They have no substance or relevance, just to try and rile people.

For example in my iPad thread, you said that the forum was full of iSheep. You just try and rile people to the point where they tell you to fuck off. Then you say you have done nothing wrong and you're the victim blah blah.

Simple.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

STTink said:


> .....
> 
> Good luck with sorting this one out boys and girls.
> 
> Have fun.


Sounds like a party was had this evening... :roll: :?

But you can't go mate, we have unfinished business. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

L0z said:


> Demessiah, I have acted the way I did because of the posts you have made on threads. They have no substance or relevance, just to try and rile people.
> 
> For example in my iPad thread, you said that the forum was full of iSheep. You just try and rile people to the point where they tell you to fuck off. Then you say you have done nothing wrong and you're the victim blah blah.
> 
> Simple.


Loz m8 don't bite, it's just what he wants bud.

Ant m8 you are the only guy on here that just amazes me with every passing post me owls fruit bat


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

He must be a sad individual if this is all he can do I guess.

Sad sad lonely man/boy.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> Ant m8 you are the only guy on here that just amazes me with every passing post me owls fruit bat


Dont you mean '*Lord Biggley-Snetterton Balmoral Corkgripper welding gauntlet Von Handlebar Junior II*' m8 you are the only guy on here that just amazes me with every passing post me owls fruit bat


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

I do apologise in advance.... i couldnt resist


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

YoungOldUn said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Ant m8 you are the only guy on here that just amazes me with every passing post me owls fruit bat
> ...


Thankyou YoungOldUn (Jim), i do hate it when people mis pronounce my name.... its not difficult to remember


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

antcole said:


> I do apologise in advance.... i couldnt resist


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wtf is that Ant? Oh why did I ask..........

jim please don't encourage him


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

antcole said:


> I do apologise in advance.... i couldnt resist


Loved it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

What have I missed?!...can someone please give me a brief summary...

I'm getting the popcorn ready!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

zltm089 said:


> What have I missed?!...can someone please give me a brief summary...
> 
> I'm getting the popcorn ready!


Just a troll being a dick mate no biggie.

I think he is on most peoples ignore list now :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> Notice how quiet the forum is now stink has gone? No arguements today so far.
> 
> 1 down, 4 to go, its time to clean this place up :-*


so why mention it.trying for a reaction are we ?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Demessiah said:


> 1 down, 4 to go, its time to clean this place up :-*


Sounds good. What's your plan?

If you need any help from me, just say the word. I think it's disgusting how people treated you on here. Looking at your post history you seem like a really nice bloke. It's not your fault no one seems to get your sense of humour (I mean, if no one thought a comedian was funny it would be their fault, but you're obviously not a comedian so people should give you the benefit of the doubt).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

STTink said:


> .....
> 
> Good luck with sorting this one out boys and girls.
> 
> Have fun.


OK bye, but why the drama post?



Spandex said:


> Demessiah said:
> 
> 
> > 1 down, 4 to go, its time to clean this place up :-*
> ...


If thats the case any personally attacks on Demessiah should have been reported to the mods - the rules are the rules. ie No personal attacks, and thats a ban regardless of what he said to whom.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> If thats the case any personally attacks on Demessiah should have been reported to the mods - the rules are the rules. ie No personal attacks, and thats a ban regardless of what he said to whom.


Personal attacks aren't allowed, but that doesn't mean they will (or should) result in an automatic ban. I have a feeling the circumstances are also taken into account.

If, for example, there was someone on here who consistently made deliberately inflammatory and goading posts designed solely to upset, annoy or anger groups of people, I think that would probably be taken into account when investigating any personal attacks on that person.

Not that Demister is like that. It's just a hypothetical example.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Spandex said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > If thats the case any personally attacks on Demessiah should have been reported to the mods - the rules are the rules. ie No personal attacks, and thats a ban regardless of what he said to whom.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: If those making personal attacks were banned good old Tosh wouldn't have been here to make that post in the first place, I often miss tosh's humour though so may just be me.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not attacking anyone and I'm on no ones side.
However, im one of the "specials" - i had an RS, so it doesn't count. :wink:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> I'm not attacking anyone and I'm on no ones side.
> However, im one of the "specials" - i had an RS, so it doesn't count. :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: now that one I got!


----------

